

Why Steak over Cucumber (for Ruby acceptance testing) - jkreeftmeijer
https://gist.github.com/770894

======
MEHColeman
> Plain text have no value if people writing and reading the specs are
> developers.

I disagree. Language shapes thinking to a certain degree, and Cucumber can
help put yourself in a useful mindset for describing specs.

I think he has a point with the last comment though, most (though not all) of
the benefit comes upfront. Mind you, that's the best place to have a benefit
:)

------
seivan
Another reason: I find it hard to connect certain given/then/when to the
relevant steps in larger projects. But maybe that's just me :) Any ideas
around that would be appreciated.

I take it in steak you just call a general method. Just do a find in project
and bom :) there it is. It's harder with steps (longer sentences) I guess it
is doable though...

